# Best way to carry/use two camera bodies?



## Matt.R (Nov 7, 2010)

What is the best way to carry two camera bodies around for a full day of shooting? Simply using the default camera straps is doable, but it seems a little complex and uncomfortable. Surely there has to be a better way?


----------



## Vinny (Nov 7, 2010)

Here's a thread: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...-reviews/223260-good-neck-strap-canon-7d.html


----------



## KmH (Nov 7, 2010)

I use a Black Rapid RS-2 sling that keeps my primary camera and lens at my right hip. 

I keep my second camera and lens on a standard Nikon shoulder strap on my left shoulder.

Contrary to popular belief, those straps that come with a new camera aren't designed to go around your neck, just over your shoulder.

Many are starting to use a double sling set up like Black Rapids RS DR-1: Double Strap  BlackRapid.com


----------



## j-dogg (Nov 7, 2010)

I have carried as many as 4 bodies, but when I'm doing two I carry one with a short strap and one with a long strap so the bodies don't hit each other.


----------



## Light Artisan (Nov 7, 2010)

I usually put the ligher one around my neck on a strap and hand hold the other (sometimes using a hand strap).


----------



## JerrfyLube (Nov 7, 2010)

I generally dont use neck straps around my neck because most of my gear is quite heavy and putting it around your neck just isnt comfortable at all...even with aftermarket straps.

With that said though, on a full days shoot with two bodies, I will generally have one camera slung over my right shoulder with the strap and have the other in my hands, ready to go.  Swap as necessary...


----------



## chito beach (Nov 7, 2010)

I use 2 black rapid straps one  across each shoulder. both are always secure and 100% accessible


----------



## Montana (Nov 8, 2010)

I am seriously looking into this for sporting events....

Home


----------



## kundalini (Nov 8, 2010)

For a two body, two lens day out, I use a Black Rapids for the Full Frame with 24-70mm and cropped body with 70-200mm on a monopod, Works well for me. I also will take along the 14-24mm just for S&G's.


----------



## chito beach (Nov 8, 2010)

kundalini said:


> For a two body, two lens day out, I use a Black Rapids for the Full Frame with 24-70mm and cropped body with 70-200mm on a monopod, Works well for me. I also will take along the 14-24mm just for S&G's.




Thats how I carry my junk too


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 9, 2010)

kundalini said:


> For a two body, two lens day out, I use a Black Rapids for the Full Frame with 24-70mm and cropped body with 70-200mm on a monopod, Works well for me. I also will take along the 14-24mm just for S&G's.


Are you using an Omnibounce...outdoors?  :roll:


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Nov 9, 2010)

When I worked as a PJ I carried at least 2 cameras. Most of the time it was 3. And no matter how you carry them, it will be somewhat uncomfortable.

That said I carried two crisscrossed across my chest and the 3rd one (the lightest) around my neck. That way, I never dropped a camera to the ground as can happen if you carry them on your shoulder (they can slip off) and the weight was off on my sides rather than front or back (with the lighter one on the same side as my bag which was fairly small and light since I carried not much more than a couple extra lenses [primes] and film in there.)

It also allowed me to switch very quickly because I just dropped one camera and went for the next one I needed.

Today, I would probably use something along the line of the Double Strap BlackRapid.


----------



## GeneralBenson (Nov 9, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> kundalini said:
> 
> 
> > For a two body, two lens day out, I use a Black Rapids for the Full Frame with 24-70mm and cropped body with 70-200mm on a monopod, Works well for me. I also will take along the 14-24mm just for S&G's.
> ...



For shame!!!


----------



## kundalini (Nov 9, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> Are you using an Omnibounce...outdoors? :roll:


Well, I was shooting downtown with a group of photogs and knew there was going to be full shade areas in between buildings, interior shots and such. So yeah, I put on the diffusion dome on one flash.  Better to have and not need than to want something that I don't have with me.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 9, 2010)

I thought the "for shame" comment was in regard to that shirt you're wearing...


----------



## kundalini (Nov 11, 2010)

Derrel said:


> I thought the "for shame" comment was in regard to that shirt you're wearing...


----------

